# Hair cut



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi all. I’m keeping my Izzy with a longer coat. I was very upset when I got her home and the groomer cut her ears straight off. For some I’m sure they really like this. I like the ears longer. Can some of you who have had the ears cut tell me how long before they will grow out.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I turned and cropped the photo to try to see her situation better, but I still can't see it very well. I sympathize with you. How frustrating to think you and the groomer are on the same page only to find out you aren't. I don't know how long it will take for that hair to grow out. I feel like the hair on the top of Shama's head and her face doesn't grow very fast whereas her hair everywhere else does . . . I know it doesn't bring you much comfort right now, but no one else will be as bothered by the mistake as much as you. The average person won't have a clue that anything is even wrong. Let us know how long it takes for that hair to grow back . . .


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I like it when the ears are short and follow the shape of the face. I do find it strange that dog groomers don't follow the owner's instructions. Aren't we the boss? Didn't we hire then to perform a service? I find myself in the same situation when I hire a finish carpenter and even a lawyer. They know more than us.

The next time I hire a service professional I am going to put in writing what I want. I am going to put as a last sentence, "If you perform this service as I ask I will pay you the agreed upon sum, but if you make the decision how to proceed on your own because of your art, trade or innate skill in deciding matters, your service is free".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> I like it when the ears are short and follow the shape of the face. I do find it strange that dog groomers don't follow the owner's instructions. Aren't we the boss? Didn't we hire then to perform a service? I find myself in the same situation when I hire a finish carpenter and even a lawyer. They know more than us.
> 
> The next time I hire a service professional I am going to put in writing what I want. I am going to put as a last sentence, "If you perform this service as I ask I will pay you the agreed upon sum, but if you make the decision how to proceed on your own because of your art, trade or innate skill in deciding matters, your service is free".


I just don't leave my dogs with a groomer. I'm right there with them and can tell the groomer what I want as they work.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I took my Bichon to a new groomer years ago and when I picked her up they had cut at least half of her long, flowing tail off! I was shocked and had no idea that I had to be so specific to tell them to leave a breed feature alone. I am very specific now with Molly’s groomer and am not afraid to tell her what I want and don’t want her to do.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

From what I can tell from the photo, it looks like her face is trimmed a bit, which would "justify" having the ears match what might be a natural length for face and ears at a particular growing stage from puppydom. That may be what the groomer was trying to achieve albeit against your instructions. I think she looks cute with her "younger" look, but those ears will grow sooner than you realize. 

There may have been extenuating circumstances of a tight mat on the ear, which would have caused Izzy to fear a groomer the next go around had they combed rather than snipped. In addition, I think what may happen sometimes is the person to whom you give the instructions, may not be the person with the shears. I would write it down and share a photo of your preferred end result. It's difficult to argue with that after the fact.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Izzy's haircut looks great. The groomer did a really nice job trimming her face and ears. I'm keeping Scout in a shorter coat now. The groomer leaves the ears long to balance everything. It's a different look, but I like it on him.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Izzy does look really cute.


----------



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you all for your post. It helps hearing all your comments. So glad your all here. 😍


----------



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

P.S. I’ll let you all know how long it takes for her ears to grow out. 😉


----------

